# vapor return



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Do I really need the vapor return line for my 67 Goat?
Can I just plug it up? 
Something tells me it's there for a good reason?
thanks as always


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> Do I really need the vapor return line for my 67 Goat?
> Can I just plug it up?
> Something tells me it's there for a good reason?
> thanks as always


The reason was to try to help prevent issues with vapor-lock on hot days. The idea was that by recirculating a small amount of fuel from the pump back to the tank, it would keep fuel flowing in the system and help keep it cooler.

There's no reason not to use it, unless your fuel pump doesn't have the fitting for it. If that's the case, I'd consider getting a different pump instead of not using the line, but that's just me.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Bear, as usual. Here's my experience with '67 return lines: My own '67 came with a HD cooling system. HD systems and cars with AC (which also had this system) used vapor return for cooling of fuel to prevent vapor lock. Two systems were used in '67: the line from the fuel pump to the return line, as Bear mentioned, and the type my car came with: a line off of the fuel filter. The fuel filter is an additional filter, mounts in a bracket off the T-stat, and has an extra outlet fitting that connects to a small steel line that bolts to the timing cover. This line connects to the line in the frame of the car. All of these parts are available from the vendors. I removed my vapor return in 1988 on a trip to Yellowstone, as my GTO was dying out with vapor lock every 10 miles or so. At Craters of the Moon, in 100 degree heat, I yanked all that #@%$ off of my engine and plugged the hoses. I still had issues, but limped home to CA, stopping every 50 miles or so to blow out my fuel lines. Turned out to be a collapsed sock at the fuel pick up in the tank itself. It was never vapor lock, it was running out of fuel as the sock folded up into itself and plugged the pick-up. My car still has the plugged off vapor return, 60,000 miles later. BUT, I ordered the filter, the bracket, and just yesterday cleaned up the steel return line....I am putting it back on. Can't hurt, and my car came with it. My 2cents. So, to summarize, fuel return is a good thing, and you have two correct options: run it off the pump or run it off the special filter.


----------

